# Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek



## Mendener (19. Oktober 2005)

Guten Morgen,

habe gestern erfahren das Bekannte von mir ein Ferienhaus in Lemmer an einem Kanal oder Fluß haben, der in das Ijsselmeer geht|bla: . 
Jetzt habe ich mir gestern mal auf der Landkarte die Gegend angesehen und bin über die Gewässer

Groote Brekken
Tjeukemeer
Slotermeer
Lemmstervaart

sowie einige Kanäle/Flüsse ohne Namen gestolpert.

Kennt einer von euch die Gegend? Wie sind die Gewässer? Lohnt es sich auf Räuber zu gehen? Sind das Vereinsgewässer?

Füttert mich doch bitte mal mit einigen Informationen :q 

Gruß Mendener


----------



## Angeljosch (29. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*



Mendener schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> habe gestern erfahren das Bekannte von mir ein Ferienhaus in Lemmer an einem Kanal oder Fluß haben, der in das Ijsselmeer geht|bla: .
> Jetzt habe ich mir gestern mal auf der Landkarte die Gegend angesehen und bin über die Gewässer
> ...




Hallo Mendener

Schade, das auf diesen Beitrag bisher noch keiner geantwortet hat. ich will hoffen das sich das jetzt aber ändert. #c 

Ich habe dieses Jahr in den Sommerferien das Gleiche vor => Familienurlaub mit Frau und Tochter in Lemmer am See "Groote Brekken".

Ich will hoffen du warst, nach dem du den Beitrag 2005 geschrieben hast, mal dort vor Ort gewesen und kannst mir evtl. jetzt ein paar Tipps zum Angeln / Angelplätzen dort geben.
- Was kann man dort gut angeln?
- An welchen Stellen hast du es probiert?
- Was lief?
- usw.|bla: |bla: |bla: 

Bitte gebe mir hierzu kurz deine Antworten. Danke !


----------



## moeb (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Hallo...!
Da habe ich ja mal ein schönes Board gefunden, das Vorweg!
Habe den Beitrag zum Thema Lemmer entdeckt und da ich fast jedes Jahr dort in Urlaub fahre und unter anderem auch schon einige Jahre dort angel gehe dacht ich mir, obwohl der Beitrag ziemlich "alt" ist, antwort ich mal, vielleicht kann ich ihn ja so wieder ein wenig auffrischen.

Ich möchte fast behaupten: Lemmer ist ein Angelparadies.
Vom Groote Brekken (welches direkt am Caravan Park DeBrekken liegt, bis zum Tjeukemeer und auch den unzähligen kleinen Waaserstrassen, Wasserkanälen, kann ich Lemmer definitiv empfehlen.

Es ist noch nicht so überangelt wie manche andere Gebiete!
Goot sei Dank!

Jedoch ist es von Vorteil mit einem Boot unterwegs zu sein, um viele weitere und vorallem bessere Angelplätze ansteuern zu können.

Solltet Ihr Fragen zum Thema: Angeln in Lemmer haben, so schreibt einfach ne Antwort. Als Tipp, über Google Earth kann man(n) sich schon einen kleinen Vorgeschmack holen.

Als angel Tipp: Nicht weit vom DeBrekken Caravan Park ist das alte Woudagemaal, eine alte stillgelegte (jetzt ein Museum) Weer wo ein wunderbares Angelgebiet ist. Spitze für Raubfische: Hecht, Zander, Aal !!! (Fast ausschließlich mit dem  Boot zu erreichen.

Google Earth Koordinaten: 
Breite:  52°50'46.59"N
Länge:  5°40'59.05"O

Petri Heil
euer Moeb


----------



## Bengelson (4. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Hallo   

Ich fahre jetzt  schon ca 15  Jahre dorthin  haben in der nähe von Lemmer einen Campingwagen . Beangel dort den Kanal Helomavaart  das Tjeukermeer und  den Princesmagretkanal  intensiv  .Mit dem Boot hat mann dort die besten  Chancen.Ich bevorzuge die Vertikalfischerei mit Fireballjigs...Leider  konnten wir die letzten Jahre nicht  so oft hochfahren weil wir Arbeitstechnisch sehr eingebunden sind.Nächste  Woche  fahre ich aber noch ein paar Tage hoch.Mal schauen was noch so geht.Wenn noch jemand dort ist kann er sich ja mal hier melden...Evtl kann mann ja mal zusammen   peitschen gehen....


----------



## rolsin (6. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Hallo,

auch ich plane einen komb. Angel- Familienurlaub in diesem Gebiet, leider muss ich aber im August anreisen (Ferien). Ich habe bereits einiges zum Thema gelesen, habe aber nichts zur Wassertemperatur bzw. -qualität im Sommer lesen können.
Ich denke, dass bei der allgemein geringen Wassertiefe in den Seen u. Kanälen von 1-2 m hohe Temperaturwerte u. geriger Sauerstoffgehalt vorherrschen u. dementsprechend die Fangaussichten für Raubfische doch eher gering einzuschätzen sind. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte vom Sommerfischen ?

Grüsse
Roland


----------



## gimli (6. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Du scheinst deinen Angelurlaub ja eher wissenschaftlich anzugehen.

Probiere es einfach mal aus. Du wirst sehen, es gibt auch im Sommer gute Möglichkeiten einen Räuber zu angeln.


----------



## Markus7111 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Ich fahr am Freitag an die Seen und Kanäle dort mit meinen Eltern.
Haben dort eine Motorjacht gemietet fürn Paar Tage.
Hoffe das ich dabei dann ma meinen ersten Räuber Fang!!!
Kannn ja mal erzählen,:m wenn ich zurück bin wie das Angeln dort war 


Petri Heil


----------



## L!mmerikkx (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

solltet ihr immernoch fragen haben .. ich fahr seit 21 jahren dort zum angeln.. haben da nen caravan! also schreibt mir ne pm


----------



## RogerRabbit (10. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe zusammen mit Freunden ab nächstem Samstag für eine Woche eine kleine Motoryacht gechartert, die wir in Urk übernehmen werden, um anschließend die umliegenden Kanäle unsicher zu machen. Natürlich möchten wir unsere Angelausrüstung mitnehmen, es stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wo wir am Samstagmorgen den großen VISpas bekommen können.
Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch eine Adresse eines Angelgeschäfts in bzw. in der Nähe von Urk, wo man spontan einem örtlichen Angelverein beitreten kann, um den großen VISpas zu erhalten?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß,
Rogerrabbit


----------



## kspr (10. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/?page=vispas 

Hier solltest du fündig werden. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gibt es in Lemmer aber auch ein Angelgeschäft wo ihr euch einen Vispas besorgen könnt, dafür müsst ihr *NICHT* in ein Verein eintreten.

mfg
kasper


----------



## RogerRabbit (10. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Hallo Kasper,

vielen Dank schon mal für den Hinweis. Ich bin dem Link schon mal gefolgt und habe mehrere Geschäft gefunden.

Gruß,
Rogerrabbit


----------



## michael79 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Wir fahren da auch am 16.09 hin.
Kostet der Angelschein für Raubfische tatsächlich 37 Euro?
Wir wollen 5 Tage angeln.

Hat Lemmer einen Anglerladen oder wo kauft man den Vispass.
Habe unter dem Link leider keine Geschäfte gefunden.

Danke!
Michael


----------



## Cyprinoid (13. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Hi,
den Vispass bekommst du an der Poststelle.
Ich war leider seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr in Lemmer aber wenn mich meine erinnerung nicht täuscht befindet sich diese in der nähe der Kirche.

Über den preis kann ich dir leider nicht´s sagen, würde aber behaupten das es auf keinenfall teurer ist als 37euro. 

Auf was willst du fischen???


----------



## michael79 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Danke. 
Ich bin eher noch ein Anfänger.
Wir waren vor 2 Jahren in Finnland. Dort habe ich mit div. Kunstködern (Wobbler und co) Hecht, Zander und Barsch gefangen.
Bin also sehr für Tipps aufgeschlossen !


----------



## Alexilallas (14. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Hallo, in Lemmer gibt es einen Angelladen. Da bekommst du Wochenkarten, die kosten 12-15,- wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Cyprinoid (14. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

*@michael79*

Rund um Lemmer kannst du hervorragend auf Hechte angeln. Es gibt auch eine super stelle für zander. Diese befindet sich auf dem_ Groote Brekken,_ hier ist ein tiefes loch von circa 5-7 metern. Docht werden regelmäßig gute zander gefangen. Die stelle erkennst du an der vielen anglerbooten die da ankern:q
Ansonsten kann ich dir das schleppfischen nahe legen. Es gibt einen Kanal der vom _Groote Brekken_ richtung _Sloten_ führt. Hier habe ich schon einige Hechte beim schleppfischen überlisten können. Ist immer einen versuch wert.
Die Wassertiefe beträgt nicht mehr als 2 bis max.3 meter, an einigen stellen sogar noch flacher. 
Ich würde dir noch einen großen Kescher mit langem griff empfelen da das ufer oft bis zu 1,5 meter über dem wasser liegt.


----------



## lupalup (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Hallo, der letzte Beitrag ist ja schon etwas her..
Hat jetzt jemand Erfahrungsberichte oder eventuell noch Tipps, wie man am besten dem Esox nachstellt?

WIr fahren mitte August nach Lemmer..


----------



## lupalup (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

hallo leute???


----------



## lupalup (4. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

was ist denn los hier im forum?? :-(


----------



## Heiro (27. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Hallo Leute kann mir jemand neues über das angeln dort sagen will im Juni Urlaub in einen Bungalow verbringen


----------



## Krauthi.Fr (27. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

bin auch vom 1-15 Juni  dort in lemmer    und Google   fast jeden tag  über diese Region
viele  Infos  findet man leider nicht  aber  so ganz unerfahren  auf  hechtjagd    bin ich ja auch nicht


----------



## Krauthi.Fr (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

14 tage Lemmer waren angesagt , was aber mehr Shopping als angeln werden sollte 














in lemmer angekommen hatten wir stralenden Sonnenschein aber einen enorm starken wind 
da ich aber erst am sonntag ab 11 Uhr slippen konnte mussten wir erst mal die Umgebung erkundschaften 
ein richtig nettes Städtchen mit dem gewissen hafenflair und Restaurants 
in den folgenden tagen hat mir der wind sehr zu schaffen gemacht bzw war es fast unmöglich mit dem boot raus zufahren 








die ersten drei tage blieben völlig ohne fischkontakt. 
an den schilffkannten fing ich dan hecht nr.1 und von dort an lief es auch. 












dunkel braunes wasser .riesige kormoranschwärme und berufsfischer machten es aber nicht einfach dort in einem unbekannten gebiet die räuber zu finden .
de groote brekken ist ein see der im schnitt 1-1,50 meter flach ist und mitten drinn eine Fahrrinne die bis auf 4-5 meter runter geht wo aber auch großeeeeeeeee schiffe durch fahren 





aber wer mich kennt weiß das ich meistens die großen finden werde 




























insgesamt hatte ich nach 14 tagen wobei ich nur morgens und abends mal draußen war 17 Hechte 1 Rapfen und 1 Zander 
die drei größten Hechte hatten 95 cm, 110 cm, und zum krönenden abschluss noch einen mit 115 cm der mir im drill alles abverlangte 
leider war ich immer alleine im boot und konnte nur liegend im boot Fotos machen 
am vorletzen tag sind wir noch nach stavoren gefahren wo königenmaarkt war und es hatte sich auch königlicher besuch angekündigt 








schon beeindruckend wenn man soetwas mal live zu sehen bekommt 

Nederland ik hou van jou und ich komme gerne wieder 
gruß Krauthi


----------



## Krauthi.Fr (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

ansonsten ist keiner mehr  dort oben gewesen   um den Räubern nach zustellen ?????????????????


----------



## Mattes vom ASV (23. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Hi alle zusammen, auch wenn der letzte Eintrag was her ist, hoffe ich jemanden zu finden der uns ein paar Fragen beantworten kann. Wir wollen in Lemmer im September ein Boot mit Blockhaus mieten und angeln. Da wir alle auch sehr gerne Fisch essen wollten wir zwar viel C&R machen, aber 2 Hechte oder nen schönen Zander auch verwerten. Jetzt hatten wir bei dem Besitzer nachgefragt ob er einen Fischputzplatz außerhalb des Hauses hat und bekamen als Antwort das überwiegend C&R gemacht wird und es für viele Arten Entnahmeverbote geben würde. Weiß jemand von euch aus Erfahrung ob Hecht Karpfen und Zander dort geschützt sind? Wie gesagt es geht nicht darum die Gewässer leerzufischen, sondern 2 bis 3 Hechte insgesamt in 3 Tagen zu verwerten. (So wie wir diese überhaupt fangen :-D ) Über eine Info wären wir sehr dankbar. Natürlich warden wir nach dem Trip auch hier einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht hinterlasssen. Der Letzte Bericht war ja einfach nur schön und machte Lust auf mehr  ;-)


----------



## Blechinfettseb (23. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*



Mattes vom ASV schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen, auch wenn der letzte Eintrag was her ist, hoffe ich jemanden zu finden der uns ein paar Fragen beantworten kann. Wir wollen in Lemmer im September ein Boot mit Blockhaus mieten und angeln. Da wir alle auch sehr gerne Fisch essen wollten wir zwar viel C&R machen, aber 2 Hechte oder nen schönen Zander auch verwerten. Jetzt hatten wir bei dem Besitzer nachgefragt ob er einen Fischputzplatz außerhalb des Hauses hat und bekamen als Antwort das überwiegend C&R gemacht wird und es für viele Arten Entnahmeverbote geben würde. Weiß jemand von euch aus Erfahrung ob Hecht Karpfen und Zander dort geschützt sind? Wie gesagt es geht nicht darum die Gewässer leerzufischen, sondern 2 bis 3 Hechte insgesamt in 3 Tagen zu verwerten. (So wie wir diese überhaupt fangen :-D ) Über eine Info wären wir sehr dankbar. Natürlich warden wir nach dem Trip auch hier einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht hinterlasssen. Der Letzte Bericht war ja einfach nur schön und machte Lust auf mehr  ;-)


 
 Letzter Besuch dort in der Ecke ist ca. 1 Jahr her, aber sollet sich eigentlich nichts geändert haben:

 Hechtentnahme ist wie in großen Teilen der Niederlande komplett verboten! Wird bei Verstoß und einer Kontrolle auch richtig teuer. Karpfen ist ebenso verboten.

 Zander dürfen max. 2 pro Person aufs Boot.

 Ein kleiner Teil der Kanäle rund um die Feriensiedlung und im Stadtbereich bei Lemmer dürfen nur befischt werden, wenn der Vispas vom HSV Lemmer ausgestellt wurde oder man die Wochenerlaubnis vom HSV Lemmer hat. Hecht und Karpfen ist dort auch ausschließlich C+R. Ob es eine abweichende Regelung bzgl. der Zander gibt weiß ich nicht. 
 Laut Aussagen von Einheimischen auch hier nur 2 Zander. Das kann ich aber nicht verifizieren.


----------



## Fishangler (23. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln bei Lemmer u. Sneek*

Wie das Blechle schrieb:

*Entnahmeverbot für Hecht, Aal, Karpfen.*
*Zander 2 Stück p.P.*

War dort vor 1 1/2 Monaten (Lemmer). Lief gut 

Darauf achten das das Boot alles dabei hat sprich: Rettungsweste, Feuerlöscher etc.. Wasserpolizei fährt auf dem Großen Brekken und Umgebung Patrouille. Haben mich nicht kontrolliert, aber man weiß ja nie ;-)

 Und falls der Tacklewahn stetig steigt, dann beim Hengeldiscount Gigant vorbei fahren. Ist Wahnsinn wie viel Geld man an einem Tag ausgeben kann 

LG Martin


----------



## Luki2408 (29. November 2018)

hallo Leute,
ich greife das Thema angeln in Lemmer wieder auf.
War jetzt schon 5 Mal dort angeln. 3 mal davon wirklich jeden Tag mehrere Stunden.
Mit Dropshot-Montage und Würmern lassen sich in der Innenstadt von Lemmer Barsche suber überlisten.
Ohne zu Übertreiben habe ich in 60 Minuten angeln 20 Barsche gefangen.

Einen 60cm Hecht habe ich am Ende der Wasserstraßen in richtung Grote Brekken gefangen.
Dazu muss ich aber auch direkt sagen, dass ich mit Zander und Hecht nicht viel Erfahrung habe.

Nun meine Frage an alle Erfahrenen Lemmer Angler, gibt es Tipps die ihr mir geben könntet im Bereich Zander und Hecht nahe Lemmer.
Werde bald für ein paar tage nach Lemmer fahren. Vermutlich ohne Boot.

Über Tipps oder Rückmeldungen jeglicher Art wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank und Petri Heil!!!


----------

